# Ruby's foaling thread



## Stampedeoflove (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello,

I have a little 29" mare that is 305 days along today. She is bred to Lazy Days Midnight Lightening, aka Leo, my 27" black pinto stallion. She began to develop baggage the end of last week and all looks great. Just the waiting game. I do have a webcam, but am not on Marestare. So just message me you email address if you'd like to help keep an eye on her (especially the wee hours of the night  ). It is through Dropcam so you will need to set up an account with them to view, but it is 100% free. Happy foaling season.

Baby has slowed down, this was March 2nd

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203483169865810&l=7857685598850456036


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 25, 2014)

Lovely mare and gorgeous stallion! Looking forward to seeing baby! Also really enjoyed the video!!


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2014)

This should be a very pretty baby! So glad you joined us here to let us watch and wait with you!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 25, 2014)

Anxious to see this baby

mom and dad both beautiful


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 25, 2014)

Wishing you all the best for a safe foaling


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2014)

What a pretty little mare - and your stallion is gorgeous! You must be really excited to see this baby, we are excited too. Thanks for coming here to share this with us.





Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you so much. This will be my Stallion's first baby. He has two due this year (the other is a buckskin pinto owned by a friend) and we are very excited.

Waiting for baby Kiwi-This pretty much sums it up-lol


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Mar 28, 2014)

3/28/14


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Mar 28, 2014)

3/28/14


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2014)

She looks good! Nice udder, too. I think a bit more filling will point those nipples straight down, and once they're filled she should go! Very exciting. Can you take a picture from the back looking down her sides so we can see how baby is riding and whether s/he's lined up for birthing?

Thanks!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Mar 29, 2014)

Sure. Took these this afternoon. Was a bit wet and dreary out, so her damp coat is probably not going to help you be able to see much. Her due date is April 9.


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2014)

She's looking good! Nice udder, and once those nipples separate and point down, and she does a few good rolls to get baby lined up, she'll be ready to go!

Keep us posted!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 30, 2014)

She's looking good. Waiting for baby now.


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Mar 30, 2014)

Her teats are beginning to separate  She is also have tail swishing fits and biting at her sides like a a big old fly is driving her crazy-lol. I'm thinking by the end of the week.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 30, 2014)

Shes looking Great, Best of luck for a safe foaling


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2014)

Very good progress for 1 day. Yes, she'll bear very close watching now, as she can foal with that udder if she wants to. So, keep a close watch, and we're all here for you if you need us! Can't wait for the announcement!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 3, 2014)

Today she is testing 6.4 on her ph Foaltime strips. Secretions are yellow but clear and slightly sticky. I shaved her down last night as our temps have been in the 80's and she was miserable. Lots of tail swishing, rear leg raising, rubbing on every wall, post & tree she can find and hind leg weight shifting. Hasn't laid down much at all. Drank a ton of water today,


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm expecting a foal announcement any minute!! Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

WOW! Just look at her! Give her some room to roll a few times, and she should go!!

Waiting for your announcement, too!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 4, 2014)

Today


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

Good girl! Getting that baby lined up and ready. We should be hearing your announcement soon!

Keep us posted!


----------



## JAX (Apr 8, 2014)

Any updates yet?


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

I second that......


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 8, 2014)

Please help me in welcoming Aupollo's Midnight Marquee, aka Kiwi, into the world. He arrived late last night, safe and sound. Mother had an ultra fast labor and delivery. Actually foaled standing up. This was her third baby and she had never opted for the position before. Needless to say I caught him-lol. Tiny red boy, snip and socks. Sire's sire was a sorrel pinto, so the red won out. Calculator said anything red was only a 3.33% chance. Ha!


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

What a doll!!! GREAT catch!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 8, 2014)

Ill second that Diane, What a beautiful looking boy


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh my look at that cute little face!! What a poppet! Many congratulations!


----------



## Flame (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations! How beautiful


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 9, 2014)

congrats on your handsome new guy


----------



## happy appy (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations! Was it a red bag delivery? I see that mom has already dropped the placenta and the foal still has the cord attached.


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you. Took this yesterday evening, about 18 hours old. Still has a bit of unfoldling to do. Cannon measures just under 4". Will try and get his height later today. Have to have someone hold his squirmy butt down-lol.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203769585786029&l=610003000851718488


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 9, 2014)

He is adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 9, 2014)

Not a red bag, presented normally. She foaled standing up and the whole process was very fast. The placenta fell out quite quickly after he did. We left it alone until the cord broke on it's own. Vet checked placenta, all was in order.


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a little one for sure. With a 4" canon, he's going to stay nice and small for sure!

Congratulations again!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 9, 2014)

He's a cutie! Congratulations.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!! What a beautiful little colt, so sweet!! Looks like you have a handsome catch there!! LOL I love the picture of you holding him!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 10, 2014)

What a darling and adorable colt!!! A BIG congratulations!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2014)

I dont do facebook so would love to see more pictures here of your cute little fella.





Incidently, in case you haven't done it already, please take the headcollar off your mare, leaving it on is a possible accident waiting to happen with a young foal.


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello everyone. Just an update as things got pretty scary here for awhile. Ruby developed a serious case of impaction colic. We were concerned as she had not pooped after she foaled Kiwi by the next afternoon when the vet visited. I know it is not uncommon for a mare to not go by then, but please, please, please, keep a very close eye on them and be sure to have you vet do a healthy mare/foal check 12 hours after they foal. My vet tubed her after he didn't hear any gut sounds in the upper quadrants. She managed to pass a small pile when he finished. But by 2:30am the next morning, she was in a lot of discomfort and he was called out again. She was clearly impacted at that point, straining, miserable. He tubed her again with a laxative and gave her iv fluids. She was never comfortable from that point on and only past a few very small dry piles. He came out that night and tubed her again. This time stating of not serious poop by morning she would have to be taken the NC State for aggressive treatment. So by late Thursday morning, we were off. I was incredibly worried to haul a newborn, but used my two horse as a stock trailer, bedded down deeply and left untied. They managed fine. When we arrived they did a triage on her including ultrasound, xrays, belly tap, blood gasses, blood draw, and put in a tube and iv line. She was a very sick girl. They decided to medically manage as they couldn't see any signs of displacement (Thank God), but they did see a massive blockage. They left the nose/stomach tube in and pumped it every two hours. It was obvious that she was quite painful, but began passing a few more piles of dry manure. Friday they did an enema and removed the tube as they saw that her stomach was full of fluid and considered it would be enough to do the job. Friday was her most uncomfortable day by far as her body shook and she shifted her weight. Her throat is extremely sore from the tubes. All along taking care of her foal. It is just amazing to see how good of a mother she has been through all of this. The visit today was by far better. They've begun to offer her sr feed mashes. And while she has maintained an appetite through all of this, they must be extremely careful and only give her tiny amounts to see how she tolerates it. They've also had to muzzle her because she is so hungry she was trying to eat shavings. Baby Kiwi is a mess-in a crazy baby boy way. He runs that place and has suffered no stress being there-thank goodness. Please say a little prayer for Ruby that she continues to improve and they can come home and enjoy real life happy and healthy. Also baby kiwi weighed in at 22lbs and measures 17.5" tall.


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 12, 2014)

A few more photos before Ruby got real sick


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2014)

You are a wonderful mom for taking such awesome care of Ruby and her new little one. Good catch on her problem. and getting her the help she so desperately needed.

Sending lots of prayers for a VERY speedy recovery!! Thank you for sharing such an important update!




ray


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2014)

Just wondering how Ruby is - hopefully fully recovered now and back home with you and her sweet little colt? May we have an update please.


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello everyone. Well it has been a rough ride, but I am happy to announce that Ruby and Kiwi are being released from the Hospital today. She had a serious case of impaction colic. Probably from being too much pain to pass manure after foaling. Nearly a week in the hospital. The staff took a poll and decided that Ruby can go home, but Kiwi would have to stay. Buhahahaha! Dream on. I'll put up a fiercer fight than his mama.

Photos are here-

http://s784.photobucket.com/user/stampedeoflovefarm/library/#/user/stampedeoflovefarm/library/Get%20well%20soon%20Ruby?sort=3&page=1&_suid=139766313948805348375128489897

Videos taken yesterday-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBhXSBSNTJE&list=UUXNyDM4Y70KaPn2R61SHtng

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBM-AVfkATI&list=UUXNyDM4Y70KaPn2R61SHtng


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, Kiwi doesn't look the worse for all that scratching and loving they are doing! LOL You're going to have one spoiled little one -- but I know the spoiling will continue non-stop!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2014)

So glad to hear the good news - bet you will be thrilled to have them back home again. Oh and thank you for the pictures, please post some more once they are settled back with you again.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 16, 2014)

Glad to hear they are on the mend


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you. She is recovering day to day. Was up most of the night keeping an eye on her. She only passed on pile, but it was healthy and I had to remind myself how little she had eaten. Her throat is still extremely sore so I am playing arounf with various chopped hay mashes to see what she can eat and likes. She wants hay, real bad. I gave her a little and she's doing better with it. Still ckokes and coughs. Poor mama. I will soak the little bit of hay I offer her tonight. Everything is being soaked and given soupy right now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49PlXOB-cwU&list=UUXNyDM4Y70KaPn2R61SHtng


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2014)

Sooooooo cute! And such fancy duds! LOVE the video!

Nice, soft mushy food is great for her. Try a senior grain and soaked alfalfa pellets to add to the mix, as it is all very easy to digest, and will help give her system the time to recover, while still providing her the higher protein level for milk production.

Keep us posted, and we LOVE those videos! Give Kiwi a scratch from Aunty Diane!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm so glad Ruby is doing well and wow, is Kiwi a living doll!! One super adorable baby!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 18, 2014)

From last night


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2014)

OMG, I'm in love with your baby!!!!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 18, 2014)

Some Springtime fun in the sun


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh my, what a fabulous set of pictures - isn't he just the cutest of the cutest!! Ruby looks great too after her ordeal.


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2014)

Your OWN little Easter Bunny! How cute! They are great pictures, and so glad Ruby is doing well, now. Even daddy looks like he's proud!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 24, 2014)

Update....Ruby is doing great. She is back to her old self, eating and passing normally. Thank goodness. Kiwi is a pistol.


----------



## little lady (Apr 24, 2014)

Wonderful news! That Kiwi has such personality...love the pics!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2014)

So glad to hear the good news about Ruby. As for that close-up picture of little Kiwi, well it just has mischief written all over it!!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2014)

Such a typical boy! He just has that "look" in his eyes! LOVE IT!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 25, 2014)

Last night-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQJqJd_hkb4&feature=share

He was fine last night before bed, but this morning has some swelling on the right side of his face. No nasal discharge, eating fine, kicks at it from time to time with back hoof. Not sure if mama popped him or he's teething. Vet is coming tomorrow for mama's shots. He will look at him them. It hasn't gotton any worse to this point. What the heck?


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh man... he is ADORABLE! Love the video clip!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 25, 2014)

Just adorable and great pictures


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2014)

He may have just bumped the side of his face on something when scampering around. Hopefully your vet can put your mind at ease and that all is well.


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2014)

LOVE THAT VIDEO~!! Heck, it could even be a bug bite. I'm sure he'll be fine. But get used to it.......he's a BOY after all!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 26, 2014)

Apparently I can't catch a break. Now Kiwi is sick. He became pretty lethargic over night and only wanted to lay down this morning. Once down he shook. Called out Vet. He had a temp of 104, and rattles in this breathing. Face still swelled. Vet gave him intravenous fluids, banamine and a dose of Excede (which he'll receive another in 72 hours). Slight improvement in attitude today, but sleep is still his priority. Temp is now 102.5. Didn't notice poo, so gave him an enema at 2:45pm. He passed a few minutes later. Nothing since so gave him another at 6pm. Nothing. May not have given him enough that time. Will try again at 10pm. Due for more banamine at 9pm. He is nursing. Ruby had her foal heat early in the week which brought on scours for Kiwi. But by Wednesday he was fine. Then his face swelled. Not sure why. So frustrating. I hate it when my babies don;t feel well.


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2014)

So sorry you are experiencing this. I'm praying for little Kiwi to kick this thing BIG time, and be on the road to full recovery very quickly.



ray


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh dear - sending prayers and best wishes for little Kiwi - and ((((HUGS)))) for you!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you. He's still taking it day by day. Poor little guy. Up and down. Hoping he gets by this soon enough and gets back to causing trouble. A little fresh air today....


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2014)

Such a handsome little boy!! Hope he's in peak condition in no time!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 28, 2014)

I have been enjoying all the updated pictures of Kiwi!!! He is such a handsome/cute little boy!! I am saying a prayer that he gets back to normal running all around and getting into things!! He is too sweet to be sick!!!!!!!! Ruby looks to be such a great Momma even taking good care of her baby when she was sick!



Hopefully the warm sunny days will do them both good!! Keep the pictures coming!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 29, 2014)

Updates on Kiwi can be found here. Babies!!!! Ugh. I love him so much.

http://funds.gofundme.com/index.php?route=fundmanager


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2014)

I dont do FB so PLEASE let us know what has happened - is he back in hospital??


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 29, 2014)

After tests, ultra sounds and xrays, turns out that Kiwi has a facial fracture and abscess around one of his baby teeth. Mama may have stepped on him or he could have whacked it himself, we will never know. The NC State Vet is optimistic that it can be treated conservatively with antibiotics, flushing and pain meds. They drained the abscess and ran a culture to make sure they prescribed the correct drugs. Being so young is in his favor as the fracture should correct itself once the swelling goes down. If not, he made need a procedure to repair it. Please keep Kiwi in your thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. Thank you for your support. Kiwi is such a little love bunny. Except when I tried to hold him steady to nurse after the drugs wore off and he would rather kick me. Pistol!


----------



## Bailey (Apr 29, 2014)

Kiwi and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2014)

Wishing him a speedy and healthy recovery


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2014)

Typical boy! Always getting into something and getting hurt.

His age is a benefit, as he is still growing well. Praying for a speedy recovery and a complete healing! He's in our prayers.....and prayers WORK!

By the way....GOOD JOB YOU for being so attentive to him, and getting him the help he needs! YEAH!!!


----------



## Brooke S. (Apr 30, 2014)

Praying for a fast recovery!!! Poor little guy..first his momma and now him!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 30, 2014)

Tonight

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv8oJC1MiW0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JAX (Apr 30, 2014)

So glad he is feeling so HAPPY


----------



## Brooke S. (Apr 30, 2014)

He seems like a happy little guy! Love the video, so adorable! I'm glad he is feeling better.


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2014)

Oh what a brilliant video - what a very cute, lively little fella!! Ruby looks great too. Many thanks for posting it.


----------



##  (May 1, 2014)

Just sitting here smiling and smiling at that video! Look at him go! He's definitely feeling better, and even got daddy involved in his pleasure!

Thank you so much! You made my day!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello everyone. After a bumpy road, Kiwi is now thriving. He will be 4 months old on the 28th. Just sharing some update photos


----------



##  (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh, he's looking great!! I love the "ball" photos.

I especially like the one of him playing with the ball in the front -- while daddy plays with the ball in the back! Too funny!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 21, 2014)

Hes looking Gr8 , and looks like he is loving Life


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh he's looking just fabulous! Thank you so much for the updated pics.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2014)

What a little cracker



Congratulations, he is adorable!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Aug 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wpRmVf5ND0&feature=youtu.be


----------



##  (Aug 6, 2014)

How cute is that!!!!!!

Very nice clip job, too!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2014)

omg, you really are going to have your hands full with this little guy, he sure is feisty



He reminds me of Rocky. don't you think ladies? Is Megan still around?


----------



## Brooke S. (Aug 10, 2014)

He is just too adorable! I am so glad that both him and his mother survived that bumpy beginning...And that they are both healthy and happy! You've done an Excellent job with those two.


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you so very much. Weaning comes next week. Hoping it goes smoothly.


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Sep 23, 2014)

Updated Kiwi photos, first show. He has already been on two visits, and he was a perfect angel. Love this boy so much. FYI-6 months old yesterday and measures 22 1/4" tall.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 23, 2014)

He looks great


----------



##  (Sep 23, 2014)

He is just lovely!!! Such a TINY cutie!!!!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Nov 23, 2014)

Kiwi participated in his first Parade yesterday here in Raleigh. Eight months old now and still tiny. We love him to pieces.

http://www.wral.com/entertainment/video/14211649/


----------



##  (Nov 23, 2014)

AWESOME!!!! And GREAT video. Such a little cutie, and he looked like he was enjoying himself, too!

CONGRATULATIONS on a WONDERFUL entry!!!

And I love his little blanket saying it's his FIRST CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 23, 2014)

Looked like fun reminds me of mane in heaven, a group I volunteer for that does animal assisted therapy with minis.



they really do change lives


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh what a good boy! He looks so very cute in that fab blanket - wonderful! Thanks so much for the pics and video.


----------

